# Political Eating habits:



## Cryozombie (Sep 21, 2005)

Bear with me and vote... I am seriously curious now.


----------



## mrhnau (Sep 21, 2005)

three cheers for PETA... People Eating Tasty Animals

hehe


----------



## Ray (Sep 21, 2005)

Although my political views have changed over the years, my lust for raw meat has not.


----------



## lulflo (Sep 21, 2005)

Liberal animal eater....I gotta use these canine teeth for something!


----------



## heretic888 (Sep 21, 2005)

I'm a moderate omnivore. Human, they call 'em.


----------



## Sam (Sep 21, 2005)

liberal vegetarian.


----------



## Blindside (Sep 21, 2005)

I'm just not one for extremes, another moderate omnivore here.  I like my salad but there better be a medium-rare (red in the middle) steak around my plate somewhere.

Lamont


----------



## shesulsa (Sep 21, 2005)

Liberal omnivore.


----------



## Sapper6 (Sep 21, 2005)

neither liberal nor conservative.  middle of the road, more of a common sense approach to politics; and yes there does exist a little some on both sides of the partisan fence.

like blindside, i like my salad but there best be some kind of meat with it.  neither one monopolize my dietary needs or desires.


----------



## heretic888 (Sep 21, 2005)

On a personal note, it will be interesting to see the number of people that plainly aren't moderate or centrist that go on this thread and claim themselves as such.

I will personally find it very enlightening.


----------



## sgtmac_46 (Sep 21, 2005)

heretic888 said:
			
		

> On a personal note, it will be interesting to see the number of people that plainly aren't moderate or centrist that go on this thread and claim themselves as such.
> 
> I will personally find it very enlightening.


 I was thinking the same thing, ironically enough.  Everyone thinks their own position is moderate or centrist...right heretic?


----------



## heretic888 (Sep 21, 2005)

sgtmac_46 said:
			
		

> I was thinking the same thing, ironically enough.  Everyone thinks their own position is moderate or centrist...right heretic?



That's obviously not true, as a number of people on here have not claimed themselves as such.

However, its evident that many people that claim themselves to be 'moderate' or 'centrist' don't have a working definition or idea of what that actually means. More self-confirming bias, I suppose.

As a general rule, its probably good to look at individuals that claim their ideology is 'common sense', 'practical', or 'progressive'. They are rarely moderates.

As for myself, I have clearly detailed what the term actually means and have cited thinkers that developed the terminology. Its pretty well-established, at this point.

Laterz.


----------



## sgtmac_46 (Sep 21, 2005)

heretic888 said:
			
		

> That's obviously not true, as a number of people on here have not claimed themselves as such.
> 
> However, its evident that many people that claim themselves to be 'moderate' or 'centrist' don't have a working definition or idea of what that actually means. More self-confirming bias, I suppose.
> 
> ...


 I was actually referring to your assertion as being a "centrist" or "moderate" being dubious in light of obvious biases.  I wouldn't have said anything, but you brought it up.


----------



## heretic888 (Sep 21, 2005)

sgtmac_46 said:
			
		

> I was actually referring to your assertion as being a "centrist" or "moderate" being dubious in light of obvious biases.  I wouldn't have said anything, but you brought it up.



It should be noted that these "obvious biases" you reference are typically a smokescreen argument for "he's criticizing my side, he must be a lib'ral!".

I criticize both sides a'plenty. Just look back on some of the little debates I had with Roberston.


----------



## sgtmac_46 (Sep 21, 2005)

heretic888 said:
			
		

> It should be noted that these "obvious biases" you reference are typically a smokescreen argument for "he's criticizing my side, he must be a lib'ral!".
> 
> I criticize both sides a'plenty. Just look back on some of the little debates I had with Roberston.


 Call yourself what you want.  My point is that you should be careful before labelling your own position "moderate" while attacking others for making the same claim.  Again, though, I won't dispute whatever label you place upon yourself.


----------



## Cryozombie (Sep 21, 2005)

Lets keep this thread on the topic at hand... The Politics of meat.


----------



## heretic888 (Sep 21, 2005)

sgtmac_46 said:
			
		

> Call yourself what you want.  My point is that you should be careful before labelling your own position "moderate" while attacking others for making the same claim.  Again, though, I won't dispute whatever label you place upon yourself.



The difference is I have _very clearly_ defined what I _exactly_ mean by 'liberal', 'conservative', and 'moderate'. 

I also make it very clear that 'moderate' is _not_ some synonymn for 'common sense' or 'reasonable'. Nor does it even mean 'not polemical', as many have erroneously supposed.

Run the search engine if you haven't seen the debates I've had on here in the past.

Laterz.


----------



## sgtmac_46 (Sep 21, 2005)

heretic888 said:
			
		

> The difference is I have _very clearly_ defined what I _exactly_ mean by 'liberal', 'conservative', and 'moderate'.
> 
> I also make it very clear that 'moderate' is _not_ some synonymn for 'common sense' or 'reasonable'. Nor does it even mean 'not polemical', as many have erroneously supposed.
> 
> ...


 Yes, "you" have defined what you mean by 'liberal', 'conservative', and 'moderate'.  You have framed the debate.  Just because you have, does not end the arguement.  That is my point.  Again, call yourself what you will, create vasts arguments as to why you are correct if you like.  There is no such thing as a true "centrist" or "moderate".


----------



## heretic888 (Sep 21, 2005)

*shrug*  :idunno: 

The meaning of a word is in how you use it.


----------



## sgtmac_46 (Sep 21, 2005)

heretic888 said:
			
		

> *shrug* :idunno:
> 
> The meaning of a word is in how you use it.


 So the word is essentially meaningless.


----------



## heretic888 (Sep 21, 2005)

sgtmac_46 said:
			
		

> So the word is essentially meaningless.



No, its not. This is a common misunderstanding of structuralist and post-structuralist philosophy.

It just means that whatever _meaning_ a semantic construction (like anything else) may or may not have is inevitably bound up within the context in which it exists. All truth is context-bound.

Contextual does not mean 'arbitraty' or 'relative'.


----------



## sgtmac_46 (Sep 21, 2005)

heretic888 said:
			
		

> No, its not. This is a common misunderstanding of structuralist and post-structuralist philosophy.
> 
> It just means that whatever _meaning_ a semantic construction (like anything else) may or may not have is inevitably bound up within the context in which it exists. All truth is context-bound.
> 
> Contextual does not mean 'arbitraty' or 'relative'.


 Though when the context is stretched and distorted enough, it ultimately results in arbitrary and relative useage.


----------



## shesulsa (Sep 21, 2005)

So I was wondering how many conservatives or liberals or moderates prefer their red meat a little rare?


----------



## sgtmac_46 (Sep 21, 2005)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> So I was wondering how many conservatives or liberals or moderates prefer their red meat a little rare?


 Medium rare, please.


----------



## Sam (Sep 21, 2005)

*Knock it off.*

you were already told to get back to the topic on hand, and your hijacking the thread.


I personally don't eat meat because I feel that it is morally wrong, I would want to pick apart any conservative's brain who was also a vegetarian for the same reason...


----------



## mrhnau (Sep 21, 2005)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> So I was wondering how many conservatives or liberals or moderates prefer their red meat a little rare?


One conservative voting for medium. Don't want the cow still mooing, but don't care for it to be crispy either...


----------



## shesulsa (Sep 21, 2005)

Liberal and I like a little blood - the middle has to at least been touched by heat - if it's raw, I won't eat it.


----------



## heretic888 (Sep 21, 2005)

Back on-topic...

I like my meat medium (I wonder if there's any irony to that?).


----------



## Cryozombie (Sep 21, 2005)

mrhnau said:
			
		

> One conservative voting for medium. Don't want the cow still mooing, but don't care for it to be crispy either...


I dunno... there is somthing to be said for biting a fresh cow in the field. They kick a lot when you do however...



BTW, Shesulsa Im not conservative, liberal or moderate so dont take that as an answer...


----------



## shesulsa (Sep 21, 2005)

Technopunk said:
			
		

> I dunno... there is somthing to be said for biting a fresh cow in the field. They kick a lot when you do however...
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, Shesulsa Im not conservative, liberal or moderate so dont take that as an answer...


 Yeah, cuz if all you want is to be kicked, you don't need to bite a _cow_ ...

 :EG:


----------



## Bigshadow (Sep 21, 2005)

I am RIGHT, extremely!


----------



## Ray (Sep 21, 2005)

heretic888 said:
			
		

> The difference is I have _very clearly_ defined what I _exactly_ mean by 'liberal', 'conservative', and 'moderate'.


Anyone to the left of me and to the right of Heretic is in the middle (a very spacious middle).

Apologies in advance for being "off topic."


----------



## shesulsa (Sep 21, 2005)

Bigshadow said:
			
		

> I am RIGHT, extremely!


 Yes, but ... do you eat flesh food animals?


----------



## Bigshadow (Sep 21, 2005)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> Yes, but ... do you eat flesh food animals?


 Certainly!  Lots of it!


----------



## Sapper6 (Sep 21, 2005)

red and juicy for me :supcool:


----------



## Tgace (Sep 21, 2005)

If we werent meant to eat them they wouldnt taste so darn good.....


----------



## Makalakumu (Sep 21, 2005)

I'm a liberal and I care enough to kill 'em clean.


----------



## Cryozombie (Sep 21, 2005)

Now I want a steak.

I have not eaten red meat in several weeks... only chicken and fish.


----------



## JannaB (Sep 21, 2005)

liberal meat-eater. mm mm good.


----------



## heretic888 (Sep 21, 2005)

If God didn't intend for us to eat animals, why'd he make 'em outta meat??


----------



## RandomPhantom700 (Sep 21, 2005)

sgtmac_46 said:
			
		

> I was thinking the same thing, ironically enough. Everyone thinks their own position is moderate or centrist...right heretic?


So was I, strangely right after reading Sapper's post.  Oh wait, did I say that out loud?  :EG:

As for me, left-leaner who still eats meat, but sometimes thinks twice about it.  Which button is that?


----------



## Sapper6 (Sep 21, 2005)

did i offend you? :idunno:


----------



## heretic888 (Sep 21, 2005)

:-offtopic


----------



## RandomPhantom700 (Sep 21, 2005)

Sapper6 said:
			
		

> did i offend you? :idunno:


Just amuse.


----------



## Shorin Ryuu (Sep 22, 2005)

I am a conservative.

I am not a vegetarian as I eat fish fairly often.  I eat meat, but only rarely, about once every couple of months or so.  It isn't a political thing...just a health thing.  I am very health conscious.


----------



## KenpoEMT (Sep 22, 2005)

hehehe...Food poll turned into political light-contact match! :rofl:

I am neither political, nor a food eater... Ok, I do eat food, and maybe just a little politics.

Ok, I eat alot of food, and consume alot of political debate programs.

I am neither liberal nor conservative, or I am both, depending on whom you may ask.

...oh hell, I forgot to vote.


----------



## OUMoose (Sep 22, 2005)

Gotta have the steak bleeding.  Cold red center is bestest!!  basically put it on the grill for 10 seconds, flip it, and bring it on. :fanboy:


----------



## Flatlander (Sep 25, 2005)

Slightly right of center.  Medium rare.  Technopunk needs to eat some beef.  I recently tried lamb for the first time.  Nummmmmy.


----------



## Makalakumu (Sep 26, 2005)

Flatlander said:
			
		

> Slightly right of center. Medium rare. Technopunk needs to eat some beef. I recently tried lamb for the first time. Nummmmmy.


Right of center for Canada or the US?


----------



## ginshun (Sep 26, 2005)

More conservative.  Medium Rare.


----------



## Flatlander (Sep 26, 2005)

upnorthkyosa said:
			
		

> Right of center for Canada or the US?


Canada.  I'm likely left of those of you calling yourself left!


----------



## someguy (Sep 28, 2005)

More or less liberal and vegetarian.


----------

